

Ask HN - Should I buy an iPad 2? - visakhcr

Well, come March 11th and we see the release of iPad 2, the next generation iPad.<p>I don't own an iPad, but I have used one and really liked it. It is gonna setback me by a few hundred quids, but should I go for it?<p>To add, I watch a lots of videos - films and serials. And read at least a book a month.
======
mathgladiator
Yes, and once you get it, you'll be hooked on apps. Expect to spend $5-$30 a
month on apps.

$0.99 apps are like mini-muffins (
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o-u4IwXkbE> ).

------
timrobinson
I don't have a clever reason, other than I want to get one, so I think you
should too.

"a few hundred quids" - so you'll be waiting until 25th March when they come
out in the UK?

~~~
visakhcr
Well, no. I am coming to Philly next week!! :-)

------
anthonycerra
I just got Garageband and it's incredible - especially for $5. It runs a
little slow on the original so I'm tempted to Gazelle my current iPad for a
new one. If you're into music creation at all, then it's a no-brainer.

------
twinn
Would your life really be better if video watching was a crappier more
convenient experience? What if you took that money and scheduled a regular
meetup with a friend at a indie movie house where you discuss the movie over
coffee afterwords? I value intentional and rich experiences over convenient
and therefore cheaper experiences. Some might argue that it's not an either or
situation, but I'm lazy and know that I'd choose the convenient (and lamer)
option if it required less effort.

------
thomasswift
You should. You already know you like it, plus it will be two times as fast as
the one you already used. Two Cameras and the snappy cover. Oh and it's
thinner!

------
carmen
xbmc works well. playing a movie and still having 90% battery left is
impressive. you really should be testing on a tablet of some sort when writing
webapps. as hover doesn't exist, certain drag operations may not behave the
same, etc

------
HardyLeung
sure, just to experience what a fundamentally new and important class of
device feels like. You may even be inspired to develop something that takes
advantage of what iPad can do (that other devices can't easily do).

